# What's your opinion about. ? Facial soap bar vs cleanser etc.



## AngelicSarahJ (May 18, 2014)

Hi everyone.

Earlier today I was talking to a friend of mine about soap. Like, actual soap bars.
She gave me a facial soap bar from some brand LUSH. But it was waaaay overpriced.
The bar looks cute, but that's all it does. 

Whats your opinion about facial bars(soap)?

I think I'd like to switch from cleansers etc. to a bar since it's small, easy to use and is just easier in general.(I used another facial bar to get this result)

It does, for some reason, cleanses  my skin a lot better. When I use a soap bar to clean and wipe a cotton ball with some cleansing milk over my skin, it comes off clean. When I use my Shiseido facial foam, it doesnt!

It's also easier to use since you only have to wet the bar and use the foam!

I'd like to see a bar which cleanses my skin, doesnt make it too dry and doesn't contain too many hard chemicals. I'm willing to pay something between $5 and $8 instead of those crazy LUSH prices!

How about you?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2014)

I use both - I have a multitude of cleansers stashed, but I do really like bar soaps (nice ones, not like,something from a drugstore, etc!)

I like black soap, you can get a bar from Shea Terra, you can get a bar for $8 and it lasts foreeeever, though you might not want to use it every day if your skin is dry/sensitive.. And Kiss My Face makes an olive oil bar soap that is a bit more moisturizing...I don't remember how much it costs but less than $5.

There are also some really great Etsy sellers. I have used several products from DressGreen...I loved the charcoal soap, great for breakouts. Etsy is probably my favorite place to buy soaps besides Lush, since they're typically a bit more affordable and I like supporting independent businesses. Just look at ingredients and reviews.

My point is, yes, I do like bar soap and often do find it makes my face cleaner than most cleansers...it's more economical (as you're not paying for water) and it lasts forever and is portable.


----------



## Courtnee (May 20, 2014)

Well, me personally have never tried soaps for my face, but like the idea of them.

The only thing is... I like to take my cleansers out with me in my bag, I'm weird right?! Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so, how would I take a soap with me, apart from a container?

I know the answer but, I just wanted to say that, as it is part of my answer.

I like the idea of soaps for faces.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Well, me personally have never tried soaps for my face, but like the idea of them.
> 
> The only thing is... I like to take my cleansers out with me in my bag, I'm weird right?! Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so, how would I take a soap with me, apart from a container?
> 
> ...


A tin or a ziploc bag work fine, I usually have some in my bag...actually MORE portable than a cleanser because they don't spill.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VickyTaft (May 20, 2014)

I personally hate bar soap, they leave my skin feeling so dry and icky like there's a film on it. Granted I haven't tried a bunch but unless I hear of one that just wows me I'll stick with my liquid cleansers


----------



## Salon st.pete (May 28, 2014)

VickyTaft said:


> I personally hate bar soap, they leave my skin feeling so dry and icky like there's a film on it. Granted I haven't tried a bunch but unless I hear of one that just wows me I'll stick with my liquid cleansers


I agree with you, I also get the same problem. Bar gives me dry skin and this is the main reason due to which I use cleansers.


----------



## Sophia Smart (Jun 9, 2014)

[SIZE=10pt]My skin really isn’t all that sensitive so I’m fine with either although I tend to be a bit partial to facial cleansers[/SIZE]


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 12, 2014)

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Well, me personally have never tried soaps for my face, but like the idea of them.
> 
> The only thing is... I like to take my cleansers out with me in my bag, I'm weird right?! Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so, how would I take a soap with me, apart from a container?
> 
> ...


You should get those wipes where it's like washing your face but you don't need to rinse. They come in handy!


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 12, 2014)

Bars of soap tend to carry more bacteria, so I like cleansers with a pump  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2014)

Esthylove said:


> You should get those wipes where it's like washing your face but you don't need to rinse. They come in handy!


I like those for cleaning up after sweating, working out or removing makeup before cleansing, but I can't use them instead of washing! The few times I've tried, I've broken out so badly!


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 13, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I like those for cleaning up after sweating, working out or removing makeup before cleansing, but I can't use them instead of washing! The few times I've tried, I've broken out so badly!


The Neutrogena grapefruit ones did that to me. But the ones in the regular light blue thing didn't make me break out at all. I used them when we went on a float trip and I'm happy I brought them.


----------



## Elena K (Jun 19, 2014)

I strongly prefer liquid or foaming cleansers. I feel that bar soap is a bit harsh on my skin. However, to each there own, and you should use whatever works best for you and your skin.


----------



## emilycarter (Jun 25, 2014)

Bars of soap gives me dry skin so I use cleansers


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 26, 2014)

emilycarter said:


> Bars of soap gives me dry skin so I use cleansers


same here.


----------



## Margarita MedLaser (Jul 12, 2014)

In my opinion, it's not a question of a soap bar or a cleanser. It's a question of which brand you use. LUSH is a decent brand, but if you're going with something from the drugstore, your best bet would be Neostrata, or La Roche Posay (for younger skin). Unfortunately, nothing great costs under $8, but any good cleanser, retailed at a minimum of $20 will last you at least 6 months, which really, if you think about it, is only $3.33 per month. 

I hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

